# Campsites in Northern Spain



## 109730 (Feb 5, 2008)

We are going to Bilbao on 14th November. We will head for Valencia. Can anyone recommend sites en route or on Costa Dorada please. Any other travel tips would be most welcome.
Thanks. Ken


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Not much open this time of year, my daughter and grandchildren live in Salou on Costa Dorada and we normally stay at Sanguli. We're going 30th Dec for Three Kings Day, will wild camp some of time, other motorhomes frequently do Salou, and end of Cambrils. We do plan to stay some of time at La Llosa at Cambrils, and for top class stay, La Pineda, near Salou. Otherwise we haven't found anything else open in that area. Would also be intersted to hear of stops on way down. 
Just to say we always go Calais to Rouen, then near Vernon and down to Chartres, Viezon (N154), Orleans to Clermond ferrand, A75 to Bezier, then pick up what I think is there the A9, to border, then A7 down through Spain. mostly toll free and this time of year quiet. N154 Salbris/ Sologne area we find particularly beautiful.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we used this one last winter http://www.alanrogers.com/campsite-info.php?SiteARNo=ES9039 had a lovely weekend there as the views across the bay etc were lovely, it was Feb and then again in March that we used this site and the restaurant and shop etc were open, there seemed to be a lot of MHs using it as a stopover on the way to Portugal and Spain.............this site would be up above Bilbao though as it is near to San Sebastion, we intend to stay there again next time we go.

Also depending what time you arrive in Bilbao and how far you want to drive many others on route from Bilbao were using the site in Salamanca behind the Regio Hotel, again a restuarant there etc. here is the link.
http://www.campingregio.com/ by the way one or two folk we spoke to once in Portugal said they had stayed a night or two in Salamanca to visit the old sandstone city there.

We found the Alan Rodgers Spain and Portugal book really useful as it lists open all year sites, and we have now got the caravan club one too as suggested by someone we met in the Algarve.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken,
we have stayed at a campsite in Blanes (Camping Blanes) on the Costa Brava. It is open all year. Further down on the Costa Dorada we stayed at a site in L' Ametlla de Mar, a nice little site to the south of the town. That was end November 2006. Then there is Vinaros, a campsite on the N340 on the north side of town.
Good luck!
We are off on Friday for 6 weeks. Can't wait to get going!
Mike


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Camping Ciudad de Zaragoza (ID:4030) 

Have a look here. Only 200 miles from Bilbao and a further 200 miles to Valencia.

I have just noticed you do not have access to database so these are the details of the site. 

This campsite was mentioned in a forum post by Olley, and as I am going that way in a few weeks I will call in and make a full report. 
Open From: January/1 
Open Till: December/31 
Cost per night (High Season): 9,63 € 
Cost per night (Low Season): 5,78 € 
Max Stay (Days): Unlimited 
Campsite Type: Independent 
Address: c/o San Juan Bautista de la Salle s/n 
Region: 
Town: Zaragoza 
Post Code: 50012 
Phone Number: 876 24 14 95 


Bob


----------



## 109730 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Some very useful advice. Just need some decent weather now!

Ken


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Two hours from Bilbao in the right direction and both open in November
Camping Navarette ( I could live there )
or
Camping de Haro

then from there you can drive to Barcelona or Sitges and the sites there ,about 5 hours on the motorway.
( Vila Nova park, el Garoffer etc ) then down the coast .........

or take the very easy A23 from Zaragossa to Sagunto/ Valencia and stop at one of the numerous restaurants for the night..........or drive all the way about 7 hours from Navarette or Haro

North and South of Valencia you have plenty of choice of sites


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.
If you are setting off from bilbao you will be able to get as far down as Navajus. It is a good drive even if you use the 232/A68 from Tudela down to Zaragoza and then the A23. The campsite at Navajus is open all year. We used it last month on our way down. The site is a bit steep but we managed ok with our 27 ft burstner. There is also a good site at Moncofa which we have used. There are loads of sites after Valencia which are all open. There is also a brand new site opened last month in Calpe. We toot a look at this last week. Very nice. There are also loads of sites in Benidorm where we are. Safe journey.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

When transiting Spain we don't bother with campsites. We just stay at the truckstops.

You will see many of these alongside main roads (not motorways). There are often loads of big trucks outside a cafe/restaurant. We just park amongst them.

If you eat in the cafes you'll get excellent value for money, too.

Bruce


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> If you are setting off from bilbao you will be able to get as far down as Navajus. It is a good drive even if you use the 232/A68 from Tudela down to Zaragoza and then the A23. The campsite at Navajus is open all year. We used it last month on our way down. The site is a bit steep but we managed ok with our 27 ft burstner. There is also a good site at Moncofa which we have used. There are loads of sites after Valencia which are all open. There is also a brand new site opened last month in Calpe. We toot a look at this last week. Very nice. There are also loads of sites in Benidorm where we are. Safe journey.
> 
> steve & ann. --------------- teensvan.


Have to agree with Steve this site is well worth using very friendly and has a restaurant €7-50 for lunch with wine. As for access its a bit steep but not that bad we stayed there in our tag along with friends who had a Georgie boy RV 32ft, that was a bit of a squeeze--- wouldn't recommend RV ers


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

kijana said:


> When transiting Spain we don't bother with campsites. We just stay at the truckstops.
> 
> You will see many of these alongside main roads (not motorways). There are often loads of big trucks outside a cafe/restaurant. We just park amongst them.
> 
> ...


Take a big dog with you though.


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Yeah, our Golden Retriever is pretty vicious. . .


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

kijana said:


> When transiting Spain we don't bother with campsites. We just stay at the truckstops.
> 
> You will see many of these alongside main roads (not motorways). There are often loads of big trucks outside a cafe/restaurant. We just park amongst them.
> 
> ...


 I know some people like to stay over on truck stops etc but for us personally even with two dogs on board we much prefer a nice quiet site.

I guess it is all about how safe you feel and also if you like a nice peaceful nights sleep.

*Edit to add link to recent posts
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-54947.html


----------

